# Uzbeck Crack Tumblers and Agaran, i need pics



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey guys i am interested in buying Uzbeck crack tumblers and aragans from John Wiens (2002 world champ, rollers). $50 a pair for me, $100 a pair for others. Top quality. But thing is i have never seen one of them before. Dose anyone have pictures of them? I would really appreciate them. Thank you.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Try google and youtube,you'll find plenty of pics,and some videos.I have yet to see some fly,i heard turkish are better shooters then uzbeks though.


----------

